# Burstner Temp and clock display



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - anyone had problems with the clock/temperature display in their Burstner - Our is the fairly simple panel display - not the electronic version 
Clock jsut stopped working whilst on hook up and although under warranty and can get sorted when we get back it is very usefull to have outside temp whilst up in the Alps.
I think it could be a fuse but owners maual doesn't seem to list clock seperately in fuse box - Found two fuse boxes one under passenger seat and other to right of steering wheel.
Any advice appreciated
Steve


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
I have just looked in my Burstner handbook & it seems as clear as mud. I cant find any ref to a clock fuse either so cant help you I'm afraid.
Enjoy your trip.
GC.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for looking GC - much appreciated - and I least I now know for sure there is nothing in the handbook - 
Cheers

Steve


----------

